# Mehrere Fehler beim Compilieren



## AlexD (6. Aug 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe gerade mit dem Programmieren von App s angefangen.

Beim Emulieren sind einige Fehler aufgetreten mit denen ich nix anfangen kann. Der XML Code sieht so aus.


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<!-- Copyright (C) 2012 The Android Open Source Project

     Licensed under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the "License");
     you may not use this file except in compliance with the License.
     You may obtain a copy of the License at

          [url]http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0[/url]

     Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing, software
     distributed under the License is distributed on an "AS IS" BASIS,
     WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY KIND, either express or implied.
     See the License for the specific language governing permissions and
     limitations under the License.
-->

<android.support.v7.internal.widget.ActionBarOverlayLayout
        xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
        android:id="@+id/action_bar_overlay_layout"
        android:layout_width="fill_parent"
        android:layout_height="fill_parent">
    <FrameLayout android:id="@id/action_bar_activity_content"
                 android:layout_width="fill_parent"
                 android:layout_height="fill_parent"/>
  


// Hier wird der Fehler angezeigt 
  <LinearLayout android:id="@+id/top_action_bar"
                  
                  android:layout_width="fill_parent"
                  android:layout_height="wrap_content"
                  android:layout_gravity="top"
                  android:orientation=”vertical"> 
// nach Internet Recherche sollte ich die Zeile drüber einfügen. 
// was aber einen neuen Fehler brachte 
                  
        
        <android.support.v7.internal.widget.ActionBarContainer android:id="@+id/action_bar_container"
                                                             android:layout_width="fill_parent"
                                                             android:layout_height="wrap_content"
                                                             android:layout_alignParentTop="true"
                                                             style="?attr/actionBarStyle"
                                                             android:gravity="top">
            <android.support.v7.internal.widget.ActionBarView
                    android:id="@+id/action_bar"
                    android:layout_width="fill_parent"
                    android:layout_height="wrap_content"
                    style="?attr/actionBarStyle"/>
            <android.support.v7.internal.widget.ActionBarContextView
                    android:id="@+id/action_context_bar"
                    android:layout_width="fill_parent"
                    android:layout_height="wrap_content"
                    android:visibility="gone"
                    style="?attr/actionModeStyle"/>
        </android.support.v7.internal.widget.ActionBarContainer>
        <ImageView android:src="?android:attr/windowContentOverlay"
                   android:scaleType="fitXY"
                   android:layout_width="fill_parent"
                   android:layout_height="wrap_content"/>
    </LinearLayout>
    <android.support.v7.internal.widget.ActionBarContainer android:id="@+id/split_action_bar"
                                                         android:layout_width="fill_parent"
                                                         android:layout_height="wrap_content"
                                                         android:layout_gravity="bottom"
                                                         style="?attr/actionBarSplitStyle"
                                                         android:visibility="gone"
                                                         android:gravity="center"/>
</android.support.v7.internal.widget.ActionBarOverlayLayout>
```


Der Fehler lautet 

Open Quote is expected for attribute "androidrientation" associated 
with an element typ " linearLayout"

vielleicht könnte mir jemand helfen ?!

Danke im voraus

AlexD


----------



## AlexD (6. Aug 2014)

Antwort beim Googeln gefunden 

hab horizontal angegeben.


----------



## lawila (6. Aug 2014)

nein .. das war nicht der fehler ... sondern das in zeile 34 ein falsches zeichen steht ... denn satt dem korrekte " steht bei dir ein ” ... was auch immer das ist und woher es auch immer kommt

das hier ein quote-fehler vorliegt erkennt man sogar am syntax-highlightning


----------



## AlexD (6. Aug 2014)

Das kam dann wohl von Copy und Past 
:idea:

Danke 


Wenn ich den Lint laufen lassen bekomme ich noch einen Fehler

This class should be public (android.support.v7.internal.widget.ActionBarView.HomeView)

Wie bekomm ich das denn auf public gesetzt ?


----------



## lawila (6. Aug 2014)

tja, kommt drauf an was damit gemeint ist

ist damit gemeint das die klasse selbst "public" deklariert werden soll ? ist dir so nicht möglich da es eine android-interne klasse ist
oder ist damit das XML gemeint ? keine ahnung, denn die klasse HomeView ist in deinem XML nirgends referenziert

vielleicht mal google fragen was damit gemeint sein soll


----------

